# Pontoon duck blind



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Guys, I'm looking to get off the shore and out in the water next year and want to build a mobile duck blind on a pontoon boat platform. I was wondering if anyone had one they would share with me (pics) or direct me to some sites that may offer some ideas on layout design, hints, etc...


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gtmgooser said:


> Guys, I'm looking to get off the shore and out in the water next year and want to build a mobile duck blind on a pontoon boat platform. I was wondering if anyone had one they would share with me (pics) or direct me to some sites that may offer some ideas on layout design, hints, etc...


i have one half built (frame and skin done). good runnin 25hp rude on it. on trailer (trailer is no gem). best offer takes her.


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i have one half built (frame and skin done). good runnin 25hp rude on it. on trailer (trailer is no gem). best offer takes her.


 
How Long are the pontoon tubes?

Wife would kill me, guess I'd die happy!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

measured them at 16'. its aluminum tubes if i reemmber right. completely removed all the hardware on the top deck and built a frame and sheeted it. never floated it so i cant tell you if we over did teh frame or not, someone with some knowledge would have to see for themselves. wouldn't be too hard to unbolt our frame and start over either. first $1,200 that can drag it off my property can have it.

believe the motor is a 79' evinrude. it is clean as a whistle and fires right up.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ...first $1,200 that can drag it off my property can have it...


Good deal SK, and if you sell it that's two more trips to Nodak for ya :evilsmile


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Good deal SK, and if you sell it that's two more trips to Nodak for ya :evilsmile


money goin to my new flock of spinners i'm gonna buy....12 lucky ducks.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> money goin to my new flock of spinners i'm gonna buy....12 lucky ducks.


12.????? Oh sheet, you didnt shoot another one did ya? :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sean said:


> 12.????? Oh sheet, you didnt shoot another one did ya? :lol:


lets just say another 2 got retired....deep six style.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lets just say another 2 got retired....deep six style.


 Oh no, i caught wind of that. That sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I hope the luckies were the only things lost.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Hevishot then. Use steel and your lucky ducks will get lucky once again. My floaters have taken a hit or two this year and still spinning. Maybe I should rename them Lucky instead of Mojo  Dad put the kill shot on a diver up north this year and Mojo was just in the way.. steel bounced off him for the most part. One BB lodged in the plastic, I left it for his reminder of how expensive that steel shot might get..


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> money goin to my new flock of spinners i'm gonna buy....12 lucky ducks.


12? :yikes: DAMN SON! Gonna be an arms race at the Shi next fall to see who has the most out :lol:


----------



## Sea Nags (Dec 26, 2001)

Look in the classifieds, I have one for sale. Already has blind built on it,just no trailer. Has some pics also.


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Damn ya'll, I feel like i've been hi-jacked here. All I asked for was a little guidance and possibly some pictures / plans. Thanks anyways... I retract my post.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

gtmgooser said:


> Damn ya'll, I feel like i've been hi-jacked here. All I asked for was a little guidance and possibly some pictures / plans. Thanks anyways... I retract my post.


sorry gooser, i'll get some pictures of mine tomorrow so u can see my frame and layout. one of the cooler things i did with this is i knocked out the console and and got a really long set of cables to run up to the front. I then mounted a steering joystick on the top of the blind frame.....so i have a big lever for steering the boat. so when your all camo'd up and motoring out to your spot driver can stand in the front and navigate smoothly.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

There is a picture i found.



http://www.pithpontoons.com/

I looked it up for you.You can buy the frame with out the rest of the pontoon if you want to build your own.

Here is some that war eagle makes

http://www.wareagleboats.com/boats/detail.asp?id=11&catID=4


----------



## fowlattitude (Nov 19, 2008)

For what its worth I know a guy that has an old tooner that I am sure he would let go for a few hundred bucks! Includes motor

Not trying to under price anyone just throwing it out there!


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

fowlattitude said:


> For what its worth I know a guy that has an old tooner that I am sure he would let go for a few hundred bucks! Includes motor
> 
> Not trying to under price anyone just throwing it out there!


PM sent.


----------



## gtmgooser (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks basskiller, I like it.


----------

